# Microgramma Vaccinifolia questions



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got a fabulous cutting of Microgramma Vaccinifolia from Jason DeSantis and it's a bit too large for where I want to put it. Does anyone know if it will grow if I break a piece off and attach that piece to the background? Also, any idea on growth rate? 

Thanks!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I just got some very nice microgramma from Jason as well. 
Tips for cultivation would be appreciated.

I think I will attach some to my tree fern background, and plant others in a mesh pot filled with sphagnum/coir and keep it in my plant grow-out tank.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea Jason! We all got some and dont know how to plant it!!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

this thing is definitely pretty cool. i can't wait to mount it to this stump i've got on the way!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I will post on my experience on what has worked for me. I plant all new cuttings of microgramma on top of sphagnum moss. It should start to root in less then a month in most cases. A piece of 3" or longer has worked better for me but thats not to say larger or smaller works best. Vaccinifolia and reptans are slow growers and will take some time to fill in. Once it is established however it will take on a mind of its own and shoot out in any direction it wants. I would mount most cuttings close to the mid-top of a background because it will grow up, down and side to side. Cuttings can be laid directly on the moss and dont need to be planted or buried by it. If anyone wants to know anything more specific please let me know.
Jason


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Since I am about to buy some myself I have a few questions too! Ok, first, does it root onto stuff like other vines do (send roots through the stem or in this case, the rhizome) Second, what's the difference between reptans and vaccinfolia? Thanks.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

It sends roots out at any point in which the rhizome hits a substrate. Reptans has a smaller leaf around 1" x 1/2" with a smaller slightly more slender rhizome. Vacinnifolia has larger leaves of around 3" x 1/2" and a rhizome similar in size as a rabbits foot fern. Also reptans in my case seems to split and send out new rhizomes around every 1-2" while vaccinifolia is closer to 4-6".
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will take a side by side reference picture and put it up on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i kill all epiphytic ferns (and trust me ive tried all sorts of methods) i'd appreciate some discussion on care if you dont mind PMing me jason.

james


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

This is how I grow all of my epiphytic ferns, Microgramma, Davallia, Elaphoglossum, Pyrrosia, Lemmaphyllum, Microsorum, etc:

I use a 10 gallon viv, full glass top with 2 X 3/4" ventilation holes. The 10gallon has a 1 inch layer of gravel and a layer of sphagnum. I then take a small piece of cork, cover the surface with clean orchid sphagnum moss. Take fishing line or thread and wrap around moss to hold it in place. Keep a length of fishing line. Place the fern with the fronds facing the proper direction ontop of the sphagnum moss. Wrap the fishing line around a few sections of the rhizome to hold into place. Lay the cork piece either flat in the 10 gallon or angle it (45degrees) against the side of the tank. I use 1 - 20watt 6500K CFL bulb from lowes. I have rooted and received new growth from ALL epiphytic ferns I have worked with doing this. Temps range up to 80 during summer and down to 66 at nights.

Ed Parker

I will post a picture of the process later

So far, the M. vaccinifolia from Jason is doing great with this method


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> This is how I grow all of my epiphytic ferns, Microgramma, Davallia, Elaphoglossum, Pyrrosia, Lemmaphyllum, Microsorum, etc:
> 
> I use a 10 gallon viv, full glass top with 2 X 3/4" ventilation holes. The 10gallon has a 1 inch layer of gravel and a layer of sphagnum. I then take a small piece of cork, cover the surface with clean orchid sphagnum moss. Take fishing line or thread and wrap around moss to hold it in place. Keep a length of fishing line. Place the fern with the fronds facing the proper direction ontop of the sphagnum moss. Wrap the fishing line around a few sections of the rhizome to hold into place. Lay the cork piece either flat in the 10 gallon or angle it (45degrees) against the side of the tank. I use 1 - 20watt 6500K CFL bulb from lowes. I have rooted and received new growth from ALL epiphytic ferns I have worked with doing this. Temps range up to 80 during summer and down to 66 at nights.
> 
> ...


This is how I mount all my plants including epiphytic ferns. The problem with most of the epiphytic ferns out there is there really is not much care available online. When it comes to mounting microgramma in a terrarium I would use the method of a nice 2" ball of sphagnum and put some of the rhizome on top of the sphagnum and use a couple plant clips to hold in place. Let the rest of the rhizome dangle from the background. I make my clips out of 16 gauge galvinized wire you can get at Lowes. It comes in a roll of 100' but they have smaller rolls. Just cut a piece around 2" long and bend it in a U shape and then just push it into the background, cork or tree fern. When it comes to mounting outside the terrarium I use the fishing line method like Ed does. When making mounts on cork or tree fern its a good idea not not make the fishing line too tight where it will start to cut into the rhizome or in other cases the stem or vine. I mount all my hoyas and dischidias like this as well.
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I missed James post.
The care for the microgramma I have is basically the same. These plants come from central and south America so they do best with high humidity and a good amount of water. I water mine every other day or every day depending on the temps, humidity and brightness. If you notice the sphagnum getting dry it is time to water it. I grow mine in shade to part sun, not direct sun. Mostly dappled sun in the evening hours. I keep the temps at 90 max and 50 minimum, but ideal would be 80-85 during the day and 65-75 at night. Make sure you have some air flow and thats about it. I think in most cases microgramma might not do well for some because it stays constantly wet with no airflow. This plant cant be submerged or inundated by water and needs a little drying out time between waterings. This is how I grow it and might not work for all, but works for me.
Jason


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

The last time I had microgram in a terrarium I killed it because I had no airflow. 
It was high up on the background so it did dry out between misting, but the tank was sealed and the air was stagnant.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

cool, thanks jason!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it safe to give vacciniifolia (or any Microgramma for that matter) a disinfecting bleach dip? I usually do the standard 10% for 5 minutes or so with most plants, but was thinking maybe 5% for a minute or two? I'm not sure how sensitive these guys are and don't want to risk losing them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Is it safe to give vacciniifolia (or any Microgramma for that matter) a disinfecting bleach dip? I usually do the standard 10% for 5 minutes or so with most plants, but was thinking maybe 5% for a minute or two? I'm not sure how sensitive these guys are and don't want to risk losing them.


I did 10% for 10 minutes on all of mine with no ill effects. Don't forget to make sure they are fully hydrated first, with a short soak in water.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Perfect; thanks! I've got them hydrating as I type this!


----------

